# please help tcm compatability issues....



## ginsterscvr (Apr 12, 2009)

i just took a swamped, soaked. 4bo 927 156 bd tcm out of 00 a6.
installed 4bo 927 156 ak....
code is p1841 incompatable.
my question is, will this be a recoding vag com fix, or do i need a different tcm.
any info will be greatly appriciated.
u can text me 7326183763 if u can help me out. thank u


----------



## belittle (Nov 4, 2009)

Your part number 4B0927156AK is from 2.8L A6 which will not work in the 2.7T car. Your going to need a TCU from either a 00-01 Audi A6 2.7T or a 2000-2002 Audi S4.


----------

